# Now I am confused



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I got these 2 groups of plants from 2 different places. Both listed as cabomba. If they would have been next to each other under better lighting, I might have noticed they were not the same. Would someone please tell me what they are?









I am thinking the first is C. furcata and the second is C. carolina. Is this correct?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd have to agree with your assement. Althought i only have C. Furcata for a short period of time, it was a much darker green that C. Carolina. Generally it also has a purple underleaf.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

The one on the left is identical to one I bought on Aquabid as "Cabomba". I am assuming that is carolina which is the common one which grows wild in parts of the USA. Woman I bought it from collects wild in Florida (I think). Furcata according to the AB website is supposed to be rare so I doubt that's what I have.......

Curious to hear a definetive ID

Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm of the opinion that they are both probably varieties of _Cabomba caroliniana_. I've seen the purplish one on the left described as "pulcherrima". It's often seen in deliveries of plants from Florida. It is not furcata, which is much redder even in substandard conditions (before it dies...). How many leaves are there per node? 2? True furcata will usually have three.

If you let them grow near the surface and flower, identification will be a snap, as the color of the flowers will give them away quickly.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Well they are both growing very well. One stem of the supposed "furcata" is at the top of the tank (its open top) so only time will tell I guess. I would count the leaves but its past lights out on the tank so it will have to wait until 9:30am tomorrow.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I've seen both varieties of cabomba in stores. The darker one is labeled as "Purple Cabomba" and the green is "Green Cabomba." As far as scientific names goes... your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

After a little surfing (the net is a wonderful thing), here is the pic I have found on the cabomba pulcherrima Cavan mentioned. I think he is right (as usual). 








Copyright: Centre for Aquatic and Invasive Plants,
University of Florida, Gainesville


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

That matches up with the Cabomba I received that was wild harvested in Florida.........

So what's the proper name? Cabomba pulcherrima or Cabomba caroliniana or some combo????????


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Cabomba caroliniana v. pulcherrima if I read it right.


----------



## Mnemia (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the same type of cabomba (the "purple" variety). It definitely has two leaves per internode, and I like the dark green color. It opens and closes quite dramatically every day, and it turns a pinkish/purple color at the tips in higher light.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Cabomba caroliniana v. pulcherrima if I read it right.


I believe that's correct, yes.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Furcata is NOT purple underneath. Furcata is green and the top sides of the leaf clusters turn bright red under bright light, or the right nutrient conditions. Pulcherrima get purple stems and undersides of leaves, and the top side is a much darker green than caroliniana.

This is furcata:










Picture by Shalu

Here is another picture of furcata










by Aviel Livay. It looks darker red in this picture because of lighting and camera conditions.

C. furcata is also known as Cabomba piauhyensis, but was re classified.

Cabomba pulcherrima grows wild in Florida and is completely different. Its not reallt red at all.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ooh..... I want some!!!


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Simpte 27 said:


> Ooh..... I want some!!!


You took the words right out of my mouth. I've been resisting buying some but I think I'm hooked now


----------

